# Where to find hunting flasks?



## Baydale (16 November 2009)

OH has broken the glass inner of his leather hip flask. Does anyone know where I can find a replacement please? :


----------



## k9h (16 November 2009)

Ouch, very expensive! How did he manage that!

I have a spare metal one (off ebay) sometimes glass ones on there too.

Will have a look else where for you!


----------



## Irishcobs (16 November 2009)

Might be cheaper to find a glass blower that can make you a new one.
Is it properly broken or just cracked/chipped?


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (16 November 2009)

£220 for a new glass flask with silver top.


----------



## harrisonad (16 November 2009)

Hi there,

I just bought a hand blown one from The Hunting Stock Market. They are really helpful and have a quick turn around.

http://www.huntingstockmarket.co.uk/en-GB/product/Hand_Blown_Glass_Hunting_Flask/22_97.aspx

The link takes you to the complete holder and flask but I contacted them and asked if they sold the flask alone. They did and it cost £170 for a glass one or if you want the pewter version then it is £75.

I couriered my flask holder to them so that they could fit the flask to the holder. (It is well worth sending the holder for them to fit the flask)....I had already bought a metal flask elsewhere but had to return it as it didn't fit!

The glass is thickish so it is very sturdy......I am hoping that I don't have to test this though!!!!!!

Ad


----------



## k9h (16 November 2009)

Was thinking of you Ad when I read this post to see if you had managed to get one.

Well done &amp; well done the Hunting Stock Market.


----------



## larkwood (16 November 2009)

www.holdhard.com

Will make a flask to suit your case, it takes a couple of weeks but well worth it, they use a high lead content glass and blow by hand so you get a really solid flask. plenty of pictures on the website.


----------



## BenceyJ (25 November 2009)

Does anyone know where i can find a hinged bayonet type lid for my flask?


----------

